# Anon mfi tech



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Oh, hell yes.

See here for a review of M4s.


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

I wore the M3s last season and they fogged up on me like no other whenever I used the mask. If you get them, make sure you have no gaps between the goggle and your face since the mask will essentially funnel all the heat accumulation upwards into your goggles. The MFI was super dope and the lens change was super easy, but unfortunately they were just unusable for me.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ATeffect said:


> I wore the M3s last season and they fogged up on me like no other whenever I used the mask. If you get them, make sure you have no gaps between the goggle and your face since the mask will essentially funnel all the heat accumulation upwards into your goggles. The MFI was super dope and the lens change was super easy, but unfortunately they were just unusable for me.


Ran into the same thing today with my balaclava when it was really cold. So annoying because I love it otherwise, but unusable when you can't see... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Ran into the same thing today with my balaclava when it was really cold. So annoying because I love it otherwise, but unusable when you can't see...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


After watching some YouTube, I think I might try burning some breathing holes in it with my soldering iron... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

ATeffect said:


> I wore the M3s last season and they fogged up on me like no other whenever I used the mask. If you get them, make sure you have no gaps between the goggle and your face since the mask will essentially funnel all the heat accumulation upwards into your goggles. The MFI was super dope and the lens change was super easy, but unfortunately they were just unusable for me.


Burton upgrades the MFI tech this year to leave the ventilation outside of face masks when connected. It uses to be inside of the face masks which is kinda of dumb cuz it fuels fogging issue. 

Absolutely worth the money.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> After watching some YouTube, I think I might try burning some breathing holes in it with my soldering iron...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Took a couple laps around my house and no fogging, so it just might work!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JW1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Was running Relapse MFIs and now I've picked up a topic M4.

MFI is worth it, and a big yes to the bala as it eliminates the open cheek spot.

M4 MFI's run on the grey plastic magnet bar, it's thicker and sharper in contour compared to the older black plastic magnet bars (which can't be used with M4s).

M4 MFI comes with a newly designed MFI facemask, where the vent holes have another layer on the outside, attached in such a way that your hot breath gets vented out and to the side. Haven't tried it yet but it seems to work better.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Ate shit the other day, goggles stayed on, lenses catapulted down the hill...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody know how to tell the new balaclavas from the old? I'm ready to replace mine with one that actually vents, but can't tell the difference and nowhere here I've found to get them in my hands to look at. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the new design with the airvent overflap.









Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: M4 MFI®, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Gender: Mens, ❄ Colour: "Gargoyle", ❄ Lens: SONAR by Ziess Silver 6% VLT / Infrared 57% VLT, ❄ Lens Type: Cylindrical/Toric, ❄ Price: $Au399.99 ($US319.95) RRP, ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs)...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> I have the new design with the airvent overflap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the mask though, not the balaclava, right? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

They're are a few different types of Balaclava ie design and materials used.









Men’s Goggles & Lenses | Ski & Snowboard Goggles for Men | Anon Optics


Stylish frames and superior clarity lenses for skiers and snowboarders. Shop Anon men’s goggles and lenses.




www.burton.com


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> They're are a few different types of Balaclava ie design and materials used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've got the original "hooded balaclava". I love it other than it doesn't vent for shit. Wondering if the newer ones have addressed it or not. Doesn't mention anything in the description that makes it seem like they have. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

